# Residency visa



## manman (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi I want to relocate to Cairo and wanted to know how one can get a residency visa in Egypt. 
I want to live there for 3 to 5 years. 

If I buy a property in Cairo can I get a residency visa, if not what are other ways...
I don't plan to take any job or business..

Please help
Regards


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

The answer to this lies in several threads on this site. Check them out.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Talking to a friend last night she is married to an Egyptian, living here for 30 years and has a child she does not have an Egyptian passport but she does have residency and on renewing her passport in the summer she has had to renew her residency they will not transfer it. Lots more information and paperwork needed than before.


----------



## manman (Oct 5, 2011)

Would really appreciate if someone can point me to those threads 
Many thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

manman said:


> Would really appreciate if someone can point me to those threads
> Many thanks


Please use the search button at the top of the page,


----------

